# fix speed controle on DW625



## mojoles (Dec 30, 2014)

I need help repairing a DeWalt 625 router speed controle


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Matt
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Matt.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Matt. You can find schematics and parts here usually OEM Replacement parts for Tools, Appliances, Consumer Electronics and more | eReplacement Parts
Sometimes between the cost of the parts and the age of the tool it's not worth doing a full repair. In that case you might try bypassing the module and running it as a single speed with an external speed control.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Matt

I very much doubt that the controller is repairable. DW certainly don't publish wiring diagrams for it. Swapping-out the module is very easy, though, and in my experience is a lot cheaper than buying a new router

Regards

Phil


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Phil P said:


> Hi Matt
> 
> I very much doubt that the controller is repairable. DW certainly don't publish wiring diagrams for it. Swapping-out the module is very easy, though, and in my experience is a lot cheaper than buying a new router
> 
> ...


About $58 and shipping... way cheaper than a new router. Also I seem to remember magnet pickup issues on the Dewalt... might want to check that before you spend money on the controller.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Dmeadows said:


> About $58 and shipping... way cheaper than a new router. Also I seem to remember magnet pickup issues on the Dewalt... might want to check that before you spend money on the controller.


The magnetic "pick-up" you refer to either is there or it isn't (it's basically a lump of plastic with some metal inside but doesn't need to be removed to replace the speed sensor). It can be a so and so to remove in a full strip-down, but otherwise not a problem

Regards

Phil


----------

